Ask HN: Why is Facebook Messenger  so unstable? - revskill
======
kirbyk
I don't know, but facebook.com seems to be down.

------
paulrpotts
What do you mean? Can you be more specific?

I use the iPad version pretty regularly, and I've never seen it crash or
misbehave.

------
lingua_franca
what do u expect from a sweat house full of fresh grads?

~~~
brokenhope
That means lots of burnout runway!

